# Tell me your one mouth call....



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you could have one mouth call with you this spring...Which one would it be....NO second and thirds....No followed closely by....Just one mouth call......Which one is it??


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 5, 2007)

The same Primos True Double that i have had for going on 4 years now......it's a one out of a 100 that will set the spring woods on fire with gobbles!

Best production run mouth call i've found so far........


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 5, 2007)

Woodhaven Cottonmouth.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> Woodhaven Cottonmouth.



Don't you mean the copperhead??


----------



## ShallowRio (Jan 5, 2007)

I use to get cottonmouth, I had to give that up

Sorta like the time I posted a Long Box for sale and typed Long 
with a B instead of an L

I always take along an inverted V, but usualy just stck to my box calls now days.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe Jodys thirsty!!!! Mine would be a Mark Adams 2 reed split v.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> Maybe Jodys thirsty!!!! Mine would be a Mark Adams 2 reed split v.



Never heard of them Greg...I seem to always call better on a 2 reed...I would like to try one...Where can I get my hands on one??


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 5, 2007)

Brandon, Marks business is on Hwy 75 between Cleveland and Helen. Its called Mountain Sports.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does he ship??  If not...When's the next time your going by there?? ...I'll send you some money...


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 5, 2007)

Dont worry bout the money.


----------



## river swamp rat (Jan 5, 2007)

Benny Briggs White Lightin


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 5, 2007)

*Well......................*

I'll second that Woodhaven rattleheaded copper moccassin. My kid got mine and I can't get it back.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 5, 2007)

primos limbhanger 2 reed,squeeks inconsistent high pitched,but has been deadly for me for many years.Have to buy 3-4 to get one thats not over stretched.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Woodhaven...*

My favorite mouth call would have the be the Woodhaven Classic V-3.


----------



## gsubo (Jan 6, 2007)

H.S. Strut Cuttin 2.5 for me


----------



## kcausey (Jan 6, 2007)

Yella Yelper 3 reed notched and split


----------



## cball917 (Jan 6, 2007)

dont use a call. do it all by what the Lord has given me. Has worked great so far


----------



## Al33 (Jan 6, 2007)

kcausey said:


> Yella Yelper 3 reed notched and split



Me too! Love those Yellow Yelpers.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 6, 2007)

Lohmans #828.  The blue Pieces of April is a close second.


----------



## jcarter (Jan 6, 2007)

primos true double 2


----------



## dutchman (Jan 6, 2007)

bull0ne said:


> The same Primos True Double that i have had for going on 4 years now......it's a one out of a 100 that will set the spring woods on fire with gobbles!
> 
> Best production run mouth call i've found so far........



Them things do last! Mine's about three years old, I think. That's what I always bank on. Nasty sounding call!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 7, 2007)

Mark Adams makes  some good calls.

My go to mouth yelper is the Legacy calls ""Ladies Night"


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2007)

Benny Briggs Lightning Game Calls: Tantilizer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2007)

Killdee said:


> primos limbhanger 2 reed,squeeks inconsistent high pitched,but has been deadly for me for many years.Have to buy 3-4 to get one thats not over stretched.



Me too!!


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jan 7, 2007)

Mine would be the quaker boy Mini Mags Raspy Hen.


----------



## wack em (Jan 7, 2007)

Southland Three Reed w/ split v


----------



## tyler1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I like the Preston Pitman black diamond.  My second choice....we can't do that can we.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm also Preston Pittman man. I love the Black Diamond. It is by far, my first choice but the thunder runs a close second.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 8, 2007)

Legacy Game Calls--Hack Saw!


----------



## Takoda (Jan 8, 2007)

Woodhaven - Jim Pollard Series (called Single Wing or something now that Pollard and Pentecost split up) or Classic V-3


----------



## TOMINATOR (Jan 8, 2007)

TOMS TEASERS HOOCHIE HEN CUTTER 3.5 ,HOOCHIE HEN V-CUT AND TEASER PLEASER.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 8, 2007)

MY NATURAL VOICE IS MY #1 CHOICE. HURRY UP SPRING.


----------



## dognducks (Jan 8, 2007)

i would say a knight and hale kh112 but i ordered a woodhaven redwasp the other night from basspro and took it out in the back yard and dang that joker sounds gooooooood. Opening morning it'll be sitting on my tongue


----------



## gspbrad (Jan 8, 2007)

Copperhead


----------



## Gadget (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't have single favorite Brandon, running different ones all the time.


----------



## Limb Hanger (Jan 9, 2007)

Legacy "Real Dill"

THis is a ghost cutt type call.  I can run the dickens out of them but I notice a lot of folks struggling with this type of cut?  You HAVE to use ALOT of jaw movement, with very little air.


----------



## JK Bass (Jan 9, 2007)

Dynamic calls yellow hammer everytime


----------



## hunt4big1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Preston Pittman black diamond.


----------



## MKW (Jan 12, 2007)

*easy*

No question...Hooks Executioner!!
Mike


----------



## Takoda (Jan 12, 2007)

MKW said:


> No question...Hooks Executioner!!
> Mike



Please provide web link to this call...

Thanks!


----------



## MKW (Jan 12, 2007)

*OK*

hookscalls.com These are BY FAR the best diaphram calls that I have ever used! They generally require about 50% of the air that most production calls do. And turkeys DIE for them!!
Mike


----------



## Takoda (Jan 12, 2007)

MKW said:


> hookscalls.com These are BY FAR the best diaphram calls that I have ever used! They generally require about 50% of the air that most production calls do. And turkeys DIE for them!!
> Mike



Thanks for the link; looking now.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 15, 2007)

Primos diamond cutter


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is Benny Briggs still making mouth calls?  If so, where can I get one?


----------



## capt stan (Apr 30, 2007)

Knight and Hale   KH130!


----------



## danl (Apr 30, 2007)

Up until this year woodhaven Scorpion, seem this year might as well leave all my calls home! Still  using the scorpion though.


----------



## Gadget (May 1, 2007)

Gaswamp said:


> Is Benny Briggs still making mouth calls?  If so, where can I get one?




yeah he still makes em, don't have his phone number handy.


He makes them for Bud & Betty too, might wanna order some from them, could be the easiest way to get some.


----------



## hawglips (May 1, 2007)

This year, its the Pieces of April blue call.  Its a plain double reed that is very versatile.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 1, 2007)

I used to use the Primos true double cut, now I use the Primos sonic dome tripple with bat cut. I still love the double cut, but I can't seem to find it. The sonic dome is sounds just like it though.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 1, 2007)

Tom Teasers 3.5 Reed V Cutt "Hoochie Hen"

"Hunt with A Hoochie!"


----------



## Handgunner (May 1, 2007)

Mark Adams double reed batwing cutter.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 1, 2007)

Woodhaven red wasp.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 1, 2007)

thanks, gadget.  By the way Curtis, the hootchie hen is another one of my go to mouth calls.


----------



## whchunter (May 2, 2007)

*My # one mouth call*

"Hey baby you sure look fine to me!" rofl:
 No seriously its "Heh Big Boy Come on Over"!  Works on a big boss gobbler every  time.


----------



## Cane_Creek (May 2, 2007)

Easy for me because I only use one mouth call.  Lost Poult by Cane Creek Calls.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 2, 2007)

Woodhaven Copper Head II


----------



## tbgator (Feb 21, 2008)

So far its gotta be Mike Mayfield's "Hammer" from Magnum Game Calls, Flowery Branch,Ga. Great rasp with good cuts and great volume with less air.I'm tryin a bunch a new ones this year though including Cane Creek's Lost Poult.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Feb 21, 2008)

Legacy  "Fatal Attraction"  AAAuuuuooooooo!


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 21, 2008)

2.5 pro v dynamic


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 21, 2008)

Xt Calls....havoc


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 21, 2008)

Woodhaven Copperhead

By far the best call I have ever used!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2008)

Lightning Games Calls, Tantilizer.


----------



## wack em (Feb 21, 2008)

Randy said:


> Lightning Games Calls, Tantilizer.



          Yep


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 21, 2008)

woodhaven copperhead, but the tom teaser 3 reed v-cut isn't far behind.  copperhead just has more range for me.


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Primos Limbhanger is all anyone ever needs its help my father and i for goin on 6 years


----------



## hawglips (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm liking the Lohmans 812 this year.


----------



## Timberdawg (Feb 21, 2008)

Southland's Favorite is my favorite.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 21, 2008)

Modified, WoodHaven Sadler Mcgraw..


----------



## BubbaD (Feb 21, 2008)

Honestly? My Number one call is my cell phone when I say "Honey....can I go turkey hunting today???" 

Otherwise when i get in the woods for right now its the Lightning Games Calls, Tantalizer.

Buuuut there might be a new sheriff in town this season


----------



## clent586 (Feb 21, 2008)

tbgator said:


> So far its gotta be Mike Mayfield's "Hammer" from Magnum Game Calls, Flowery Branch,Ga. Great rasp with good cuts and great volume with less air.I'm tryin a bunch a new ones this year though including Cane Creek's Lost Poult.



Mike makes some great calls. He lives a couple of miles from me. He made me a handful at the NWTF convention last year, stand up guy. My go to call for about 15 years has been a QB Old Boss Hen, so I guess that will be what I start with.


----------



## ryano (Feb 21, 2008)

Primos Tru Double


----------



## Newman (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm with Mike- Hooks Executioner!!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Feb 21, 2008)

*primos*

True double ,has the same effect on toms that i get @ Cheetah 3


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 21, 2008)

Woodhaven Scorpion


----------



## jclmossyoak (Feb 22, 2008)

Yellow Yelper, 3 Reed sexy hen


----------



## gspbrad (Feb 22, 2008)

Woodhaven copperhead


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 23, 2008)

woodhaven copperhead


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 23, 2008)

Legacy Prized Possession

Darrell


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 23, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> Legacy Prized Possession
> 
> Darrell



Darrell,
I always knew you were a smart feller!


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 23, 2008)

I stretch my own calls and I like a cutter type call on 2.5 reeds. Produces some of the best soft yelps and aggressive cutting for those birds after 11am. But if I was to buy my own call that sounds super awesome it would be Knight and Hales Triple beard.


----------



## palmettoswamp (Feb 23, 2008)

Woodhaven Cooperhead II....Got some tom teasers and legacy calls ordered to give them a try this season, just waiting for delivery


----------



## Scoutman (Feb 23, 2008)

Legacy Lost Call


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tom Teaser*

Tom Teaser Hoochie Hen 3.5 reed


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Maybe Jodys thirsty!!!! Mine would be a Mark Adams 2 reed split v.



What he said.............


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 24, 2008)

Preston Pittman Magnum Diamond..


----------



## G Duck (Feb 24, 2008)

Legacy last year, This Year Woodhaven Red Wasp.... Did I break the rules?


----------



## dulaney22 (Feb 24, 2008)

XT XtremeKee . . . because it makes the average Joe sound like this:

http://media.putfile.com/XTKeeKeeyelps


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 16, 2015)

how things change


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 16, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Legacy Prized Possession
> 
> Darrell





Gaswamp said:


> how things change



Still my go to call.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Feb 16, 2015)

I like the Woodhavens Copperhead. I've had a lot of luck with it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> how things change



the more they say the same......... Still like the same call I have used it for 25yrs now, why change now.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Feb 16, 2015)

Rut n Strut Goofy Bat Wing with the pink tape.


----------



## GameReaper13 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not sure of brand. I've used it for 8 years. 3 reed with V cut. Its green


----------

